
When to Mock - platz
http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2014/05/10/WhenToMock.html
======
dev360
This was a great read. I find this approach to be the path of least resistance
with languages like C#, but for Python or Ruby, I always find myself using a
mock framework. That overhead in structure (classes, interfaces etc.) feels
like it adds very little in dynamic languages and generally the mock syntax
can be quite readable (notably RSpec mocks).

~~~
platz
I must admit I work in C# and with the static experience, but I'd be nervous
to use mocks when the implementation might not match the api of the mock
anymore, because you don't get errors if the thing your mocking changes.

